# Amplificador 400w AB kit Velleman



## thelscIVRF (Feb 16, 2009)

Hola a todos dispongo de toda la documentacion esquema placa ect de un amplificador de 400w pico 200w rms de un modulo velleman. En concreto es el P4005'3 lo unico que no tengo es la serigrafia. el archivo pcb lo hice yo siguiendo el pcb original (a partir de una foto con la camara digital) no tine ninguna modificacion importante la placa. el amplificador funciona en base a un tda 7250 y 2 parejas de tip142 y tip 147.

El amplificador esta probado y funciona perfectamente. Da muy buena calida de sonido y unos excelentes graves. En potencia yo diria que si da los 200w rms anunciados. 

Solo escribo para saber si estais interesados en él para subirlo al foro. Ya se que podia haberlo subido directamente pero pense que ya que subo pues subo todo el libro entero (menos las instrucciones en aleman) las instrucciones de uso estan en español y las de montaje en ingles. La pcb esta en pcb wizard (si alguien me enseña la paso a pdf).

Si lo quieren escriban aqui y me tomare el trabajo de escanear todo y postearlo aqui. si no lo quieren pues me ahorro el trabajo. Esto lo ago porque en otro foro despues de subir unos esquemas todo bien explicado nadie los queria y ni siquiera agradecieron nada. tb me dijeron "no se para que subes ese esquema si no vale para nada, ademas lleva muchos componentes ¿quien lo va a montar? deberias dedicacarte a subir otras cosas"Despues de tomarte el trabajo te sienta muy mal que te digan esto y te quitan las ganas de subir nada. Por eso pregunto.

Bueno espero no haberles aburrido con este pazo rollo que e dejao. escriban si lo quieren. Saludos


Edit: Aca lo dejo esta en magaupload. Si quieren una parte por separado pidanmela.
Edit subo lo mas importante al foro 
Edit: he puesto el pcb en pdf. es la primera vez que lo hago asi k alguien que lo compruebe y diga si esta bien o no porque la verdad no se como saldra. han salido unas lineas pequeñas en los rellenos que se pueden rellenar con el rotulador al hacer la placa.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 16, 2009)

A mi me serviria, tengo todos los deseos de armar el Kit de Velleman, y de paso les comento como me fué, en cuanto a los componente, no hay problema por que ya que tengo los TDA7250 (por importación) ya que son algo que no tienen las electronicas de mi localidad.


----------



## Jones66ex (Feb 17, 2009)

Saludos .
Quisiera armar el wellman pero no puedo bajarlo de megaupload.
Navego por proxy y una línea lenta y las descargas de varios megas se quedan sienpre a medias.
¿Podrías ponerlo en esta página, por favor?. Así podria usar un gestos de descargas y empatar si se cae.

Garacias
Jones66ex


----------



## thelscIVRF (Feb 17, 2009)

si me dicen un sitio deonde pueda subirlo es que son 6 megas
de todas formas subire el esquema y pcb aqui al foro. y el que necesite el manual que lo intente conseguir


----------



## Jones66ex (Feb 17, 2009)

Con eso es suficiente para comenzar
Jones66ex


----------



## lucalorito (Feb 18, 2009)

A mi el pcb no me sale a tamaño natural al imprimir desde PCBwizard ? y es curioso ya que diseño un pcb cualquiera y si me sale a tamaño correcto! ¿os pasa lo mismo?


----------



## thelscIVRF (Feb 18, 2009)

a mi si que me sale a tamaño natural mide unos 24x8 cm


----------



## lucalorito (Feb 18, 2009)

25,5 x 8,5 cm me sale a mí....pero puede ser así a lo mejor...me confunde la separación de las patillas de los Tip, pero a lo mejor Velleman dice de que hay que separarlas antes de soldar..?


----------



## lucalorito (Feb 18, 2009)

Para los que tengáis problemas de descarga,este es el link directo desde la página de Velleman:
http://www.velleman.be/downloads/0/illustrated/illustrated_assembly_manual_k4005b_rev1.pdf


----------



## zopilote (Mar 5, 2009)

Uff sin los datos de thelscIVRF, hacer el negativo del  K4005 sería del nunca acabar, y con los componentes movidos en el esquematico y un poco y lo dejo en  el baúl. Por ahora ya tengo el arte del amplificador, siempre lo hago  para detectar componentes que no estan en su lugar. Una semana más y lo estaré probando.


----------



## lucalorito (Mar 5, 2009)

zopilote..no entiendo bien lo que quieres decir..a ver si puedes explicarte mejor..por favor.
Saludos.


----------



## Jones66ex (Mar 6, 2009)

¿Alguien sabe de algun reemplazo para el TDA7250? 
Aquí en mi pais no aparece por ninguna parte.
Lo más parecido que hallé en hojas de datos fue un stk3042 (tambien imposible de hallar por acá)


----------



## lucalorito (Mar 7, 2009)

Creo que no existe reemplazo...zopilote..no había visto el pcb que has subido..buen trabajo..esperamos el resto.


----------



## Jackcer (Abr 10, 2010)

zopilote, al fin armaste este amplificador o alguno ya lo armó?, de ser asi, que tal la experiencia en full rango?

Up's, no habia visto las fechas pero parece que este tema quedo abandonado hace mas de un año...


----------

